# WTB: Zeno ZEX Explorer AS version



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

Just missed one recently. Anyone got one?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw new ones for 330 quid. Do you want the link?


----------

